# who plays in modesto cal



## sky_fox (Oct 23, 2002)

i just moved down here to modesto i whant to play d&d but i dont know anyone here, help i going through withdraws lol so if u can help me out thanks


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Oct 30, 2002)

Wow. I am from Modesto, born and raised. I live in san diego now but I visit family there all the time. My best advise to you would be to check out "The Gauntlet", its the local gaming store. You can find it on 11th st downtown. You should be able to find a group to play with there, just have a look at there message boards.

Hope this helps a bit.

Dirge


----------



## Dark Ranger (Nov 11, 2002)

In December there is a Living Greyhawk convention called Winter Weekend in the Pale that will be taking place in Tracy (about 20+minutes fron Modesto) on the weekend of December 12-15. 

Maybe you can meet some locals there. Good luck!


----------



## Drago (Nov 12, 2002)

There's DunDraCon in Feb. in San Ramon on Presidents 
week-end . You will get to meet lots of locals .


----------



## Dr Lucky (Nov 19, 2002)

The Gauntlet moved.  It hasn't been on 11th street for ages.  They moved on to Prescott by the old Costco building, and then they moved again really recently.  I don't know the new address, I think it's on Coffee Rd, somewhere between Sylvan and Rumble.  Just call them at (209)526-5591.  It is a great place to find gamers and gaming stuff.
I'm not from Modesto, but I just moved away from Manteca, also to San Diego.  Funny coincidence.


----------

